# New lady member



## Roy

We have a new lady member..........

Welcome Helen.


----------



## ericp

Wooo Hooo

We can talk about shoes.


----------



## Garry

Welcome Helen,

Will make a change from these other boring old " buggers ".............


----------



## Helen

Hello, Sorry I am not clued up on shoes !


----------



## Garry

Don't worry Helen, nor am I..........


----------



## 036

Hi Helen, welcome to RLT.

You might notice a few members asking you for pictures now and again - don't worry, they will (probably) just mean ones of watches







.

Si


----------



## Helen

No worries I have plenty of pictures.................(of watches that is!)


----------



## ericp

I hope you like Breitlings.....


----------



## Helen

yes I do. After working at RLT for so long you have no choise but to like all good makes of watches.


----------



## ericp

So what has prompted you do dip your toe in the forum ?

p.s. I love the distressed leather jacket you were wearing in the photo.


----------



## Garry

Eh, What photo??

BTW, How are you Eric?


----------



## Helen

I just thought I would see what Roy and the rest of you got up to on it.. I look at the web site at least once a week,and had five minutes to spare tonight.


----------



## Stan

Hello Helen,

How long have you worked at RLT?  Have you tried Roy on roast nuts yet


----------



## Helen

Dont worry Garry you haven't missed a photo, as Roy would say it would only be of "an old bitch" or should that be cow.


----------



## Garry

Keep on posting Helen, good to have a lady member.......


----------



## Garry

..........and I always thought Roy was such a polite chap....


----------



## Helen

No I did not try him on roasted nuts.Although I would have liked to have roasted his a few times.

At the end of the day, he just has no taste.


----------



## Garry

Just the time of year for roasting nuts - I've just had the " chest " type tonight - bloody lovely.


----------



## Helen

Are we talking about the same Roy, he is never polite even to ladies, no make that females, he only knows one lady, and that's me, and he is never noce or polite to me..


----------



## Garry

Well what a miserable old " bugger "...........


----------



## Helen

Oh yes, just so you all know, I no longer work with Roy, after 5 years of working with him and being friends for 12 years, I came to my sences and got as far away as possible.


----------



## Roy

Eric Wrote :



> p.s. I love the distressed leather jacket you were wearing in the photo.


Wrong Helen Eric, that was the wife in the jacket.


----------



## Roy

> I came to my sences and got as far away as possible.


and don't you regret it.


----------



## Helen

> and don't you regret it..
> 
> That is totally besides the point..........
> 
> I am sure you regret it more that I do.......


----------



## Roy

> and he is never nice or polite to me..


Liar,











> I am sure you regret it more that I do.......


Don't flatter yourself. 

Cause I regret it,







I have to do all the work now.


----------



## Helen

Roy, I would not lie to these nice people who have made me so welcome on the forum . Shame on you for thinking such a think about me......


----------



## Helen

You have just admitted that I did all the work...............Thank You


----------



## Roy

I always have great respect for the ladies and I am always polite.

Its only members of other forums that think I am curt and rude.


----------



## Roy

> You have just admitted that I did all the work...............Thank You


Your welcome Helen, I paid you a huge wage to do it all. "Say thank you Roy"









So come on let us all know about your watch collection , how many do you have now ?


----------



## Andy Mac

Hi Helen,

It's very nice to be able to welcome a lady on to the forum.

We are all quite nice really.

Keep checking in on us and let us know all Roys secrets and bad habits.


----------



## Helen

Never mind the watches.. what's this about a huge wage for the work I did.

I only have 10 watches at the moment. i was thinking about getting another , but you don't have anything just now.


----------



## Garry

What watches you got Helen?????


----------



## Roy

Helen, I have boxes full of ladies watches. Let me know what you would like.

Very few ladies are interested in watches, the way we are, it is a real pleasure to have you here.


----------



## Helen

Hi Andy

Thank you for the welcome If I started to tell you Roy's bad habits I'm sure you would not believe me....


----------



## Roy

Noooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Andy Mac

Hi Helen,

I am sure that if you started to tell us about Roy's bad habits at the gentle end that we would eventualy believe even the worst one's! 

It's worth a try.


----------



## Roy

Leave it,


----------



## Helen

Nice idea, but I better not. I still want to be his friend for a while longer , I need a new watch.


----------



## Roy

Phew , thanks H,


----------



## Helen

Your welcome Roy. I promise to leave your reputation intact for a while longer


----------



## Roy

Honestly Helen it is great that you are a member of our forum.

It is rare to find a lady as knowledgeble as you on watches on any other forum.


----------



## Garry

I think it's great to have a female member - very refreshing, wish we had more.


----------



## Helen

Well Thank You Sir, on that kind note I will depart for the evening I still have some paperwork to do for the morning. I will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Goodnight

H.


----------



## Roy

Goodnight H.


----------



## Stan

Good night Helen.









Can I swear now?


----------



## Garry

Stan,

No you cant - bloody behave yourself............


----------



## Stan

Ok boss


----------



## pg tips

A big welcome Helen, some feminine charm might just keep this lot in order(although I doubt it).









Looks like it's just you and me with the shoe fettish Tim! BTW Newcastle was a wash out, didn't get chance to take Mrs tips to any shoe shops!









Mind you that stuff I sold on ebay came in at just under Â£400 in total so guess where we're going after work on Thursday!







(No it wont be Goldsmiths)


----------



## ericp

Well done !!!

Pass on my regards.

Let me know how you get on with the "boots"


----------



## Griff

Helen is a nice name, and I'm sure you're nice too.

A really nice thing to have a lady here. Are us watch nuts all raving mad do you think!!!?


----------

